# I have got my free 200 cds of ubuntu



## tech_rockers (Jan 27, 2007)

Now its your turn to get it PLZ Visit
*shipit.ubuntu.com/login
Create a new account And place order witlh appropriate reason like
"Its roking the nation bla bla bla...."


----------



## Pathik (Jan 27, 2007)

200 cds???? i believe that bcoz ouf u 199 other ppl wont be able to use ubuntu...


----------



## tech_rockers (Jan 27, 2007)

Any way i ve just posted this for new ones
__________
not for the master minds
__________
More over it is good source to earn extra money
 I ve sold 199 cds to Auto mechanic at 2.10 rs per cd 
199*2.10=418approx
place order of 1000 or 2000 and sell it@2.10 per cd


----------



## Pathik (Jan 27, 2007)

wtf... and wat does the auto mechanic do wit those....
i doubt he wd install ubuntu n learn linux...  its sad man...


----------



## tech_rockers (Jan 27, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> wtf... and wat does the auto mechanic do wit those....
> i doubt he wd install ubuntu n learn linux...  its sad man...


Auto mechanic pastes cds as reflectors on rickshaws or auto rickshaws 
ie he further sells them!


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jan 27, 2007)

Don't exploit something just because it's free. If everyone did this then soon they will have to stop giving free CD's.


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 27, 2007)

Instead of distributing these CD's to the Needy, u r just selling them to mechanics??
Ahh......
*Thats y india is still a developing country.*


----------



## jack// ani (Jan 27, 2007)

this is disgusting man....you sold those CD to auto mechanic...OUTRAGEOUS!!

why are you abusing free stuff like that...its for educational purpose and let it be, why are you making hell out of it, really shameful.

you have put forward another good example...why people in India don't deserve free stuff!! and for the same reason why foreign companies..are too reticent to send free stuff to country like India!!


----------



## mehulved (Jan 27, 2007)

I will surely report this incident to canonical, so they put forward more stringent checks when giving out large no. of CD's and so others don't have to suffer due to idiots like tech_rockers.


----------



## tech_rockers (Jan 27, 2007)

Listen Up every body in this thread 
Firstly auto mechanic would not buy cds becoz he can get tons of wasted cds for free (here in delhi).
Cds Aren,t Allowed to used as Reflectors
I was just joking 
I did,nt think that you Technology geeks may belive it as real thing
I Apllogize for my words
And I Love my India and Its Culture After Reading Your Reveiws!
And I can Say that it will devolop soon with the Guys Like You!     
__________


			
				tech_your_future said:
			
		

> I will surely report this incident to canonical, so they put forward more stringent checks when giving out large no. of CD's and so others don't have to suffer due to idiots like tech_rockers.


Read Announcement below.


----------



## jack// ani (Jan 27, 2007)

you may feel it a like joke, but it will....distract and encourage other brain midget out there to commit foolish act like the one you just mentioned.

so think twice before posting such offal stuff....


----------



## din4204u (Jan 27, 2007)

tech_rockers said:
			
		

> Any way i ve just posted this for new ones
> __________
> not for the master minds
> __________
> ...



are u mad......that sucks man.its disgusting....but cool in its own special way.


----------



## tech_rockers (Jan 27, 2007)

jack// ani said:
			
		

> you may feel it a like joke, but it will....distract and encourage other brain midget out there to commit foolish act like the one you just mentioned.
> 
> so think twice before posting such offal stuff....


I did'nt think That Any Auto Mechanic or any Other damn guy is going to buy ubuntu without any reasons.
And If any one buy or recive it as gift is going give it try for at least once 
i have seen many examples who orderd 200 cd and and did,nt ever dare share them and put it in their racks just to show off.
and i might think this would encourage Those brain midget out there to commit foolish act like the one i just mentioned this would at least encourage them to share those cds.


----------



## mkmkmk (Jan 27, 2007)

jack// ani said:
			
		

> this is disgusting man....you sold those CD to auto mechanic...OUTRAGEOUS!!
> 
> why are you abusing free stuff like that...its for educational purpose and let it be, why are you making hell out of it, really shameful.
> 
> you have put forward another good example...why people in India don't deserve free stuff!! and for the same reason why foreign companies..are too reticent to send free stuff to country like India!!



 Agree with u.....would like to add some thing more.........Dont spoil name of country......i m sure if few more cases will happen they will put indian requesters in black list.........

i got 2 cds 6 months back and i can use ubuntu like xp now.....so plss stop this..........


----------



## Pathik (Jan 27, 2007)

i dont think it was a joke... auto mechanics do use cds as reflectors....
btw i think u hv the benefit of doubt.... but pls if u do it then stop *NOW*


----------



## tech_rockers (Jan 27, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> i dont think it was a joke... auto mechanics do use cds as reflectors....
> btw i think u hv the benefit of doubt.... but pls if u do it then stop *NOW*


 Thats true that auto mechanic do use cds as reflectors But they woudn't buy those cds @2.10


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 27, 2007)

> More over it is good source to earn extra money
> I ve sold 199 cds to Auto mechanic at 2.10 rs per cd
> 199*2.10=418approx
> place order of 1000 or 2000 and sell it@2.10 per cd


It doesnt seems to me a joke! No1 asked u why u ordered so much CDs and u told everyone to earn money using this way!
And when Mehul posted about reporting it, u said it was a joke. hmmmmm, interesting!!!

I request to Mehul, pls move this thread to Junk Yard so that no other person follow such shameful method to earn money.


----------



## tech_rockers (Jan 27, 2007)

mkmkmk said:
			
		

> Agree with u.....would like to add some thing more.........Dont spoil name of country......i m sure if few more cases will happen they will put indian requesters in black list.........
> 
> i got 2 cds 6 months back and i can use ubuntu like xp now.....so plss stop this..........


Their main aim is to SHARE THE SPIRIT OF UBUNTU If It Is shared their aim finishes neverlethness of way of sharing involved.
At least Mr xyz's friends can have chance to use ubuntu It dosent matter how much they have paid/or not(depends on mr. xyz's) to get it.
__________


			
				Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> It doesnt seems to me a joke! No1 asked u why u ordered so much CDs and u told everyone to earn money using this way!
> And when Mehul posted about reporting it, u said it was a joke. hmmmmm, interesting!!!
> 
> I request to Mehul, pls move this thread to Junk Yard so that no other person follow such shameful method to earn money.


 So you are beliving on this method Insted of the pts i have given why an automechanic woudn't buy Cds 
No2 I've orderd them to distribute them to All in my Collage tech seminar


----------



## jack// ani (Jan 27, 2007)

everybody had understood you ulterior motive....

there is nothing worthwhile left for you to prove and argue over...so better calm down and accept your blunder.

mods...please lock this topic and dump it!!


----------



## tech_rockers (Jan 27, 2007)

jack// ani said:
			
		

> everybody had understood you ulterior motive....
> 
> there is nothing worthwhile left for you to prove and argue over...so better calm down and accept your blunder.
> 
> mods...please lock this topic and dump it!!


Can u Tell me my ulterior motive....


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Jan 27, 2007)

Oh my god .U r a very bad man
I got 10 cds and distributed them as a return gift on my bd on 1jan with a notice written on it "Open Source Jindabaad"


----------



## shankar_ganesh (Jan 27, 2007)

I request the mods to delete this thread immediately

Useless Thread


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Jan 27, 2007)

even i recently ordered 40 cd's but i distributed it in college and niit @free


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 27, 2007)

is it free of charge
even the shipping??


----------



## soham (Jan 27, 2007)

Yes it is , but order only as much as you require and not to distribute to rickshaw drivers. It is because of this initiative by Cannonical that Ubuntu has gained a lot of popularity in the open source world.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 27, 2007)

yes yes yes


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for the info


----------



## subratabera (Jan 27, 2007)

A very very shameful act...

@tech_rockers, all your posts in this thread are just junk...I request mods to delete this thread immediately...


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 27, 2007)

has anyone got the CD's from that site??


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Jan 27, 2007)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> has anyone got the CD's from that site??


 
Ya i have got myself 10 and that to on my bd just 5 weeks after the request.I distributed them among my frnds and now i hav ordered 100 .

OPEN SOURCE JINDABAAD


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jan 27, 2007)

Why would you order 100? Didn't you just read all the posts above yours?


----------



## soham (Jan 27, 2007)

May be he has got people to distribute this lot. I orderred 25 cds previously. But half remained with me as most people I approached refused to install Linux as they felt it was only for geeks. Now I order as less as possible.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 27, 2007)

i had ordered it long back but i didnt get it.... so i got ubuntu6.06 from a mag....
btw sidharth y did u order 100 cds...


----------



## tech_rockers (Jan 27, 2007)

*WHY Cant You All Understand That I Have Orderded 200 Cd,s To Distribute In My Collage Tech. Seminar.*


----------



## drsethi (Jan 27, 2007)

tech_rockers said:
			
		

> *WHY Cant You All Understand That I Have Orderded 200 Cd,s To Distribute In My Collage Tech. Seminar.*


 ok, my suggestion to other readers is not to order free cds unless you dont have broadband and no access to computer magazines because there is no reason that these categories should ask for free cds from foreigners.Even then order only *1* cd and then make more copies if required.


----------



## satyamy (Jan 27, 2007)

ohh 
thread start kahan se hua tha aur khatam kahan hua
bcoz of some oversmart digitians
huh!!! ???


----------



## madrasi (Jan 27, 2007)

Windows XP is the best.linex is a waste,only black screen with DOS like commands.With Windows We can do all works... what is ubuntu?another linex.
linex users are fanatics....


----------



## Pathik (Jan 27, 2007)

1st learn the spelling of linux, mr. Mocrisoft fan..


----------



## madrasi (Jan 27, 2007)

^^ See Linux users are angry


----------



## Pathik (Jan 27, 2007)

see users who r blind followers of microsoft think they r good at cracking jokes.


----------



## subratabera (Jan 27, 2007)

madrasi said:
			
		

> ^^ See Linux users are angry


 Have you ever used Linux before...When I read the following news, I thought Kerala is moving towards right direction but there are many left still now...SAD.

Kerala to go 100% Linux

After the cola ban it is now the turn of Microsoft to log out of Kerala. Children in 12500 high schools in the state will not be taught Windows. Instead instructors are lining up Linux for them. Kerala has 99.9% Literacy.


----------



## jack// ani (Jan 27, 2007)

looks like another buffoon had jumped in.......

to pour some more shi**y crap here....


----------



## Pathik (Jan 28, 2007)

i think this thread shd b locked b4 it gets dirty


----------



## subratabera (Jan 28, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> i think this thread shd b locked b4 it gets dirty


 agree...


----------



## jack// ani (Jan 28, 2007)

yeah...the thread should be locked now.


----------



## madrasi (Jan 28, 2007)

subratabera said:
			
		

> Have you ever used Linux before...When I read the following news, I thought Kerala is moving towards right direction but there are many left still now...SAD.


I am not basically from Kerala,am a Marathi.I dont give a damn to this Kerla Linex boasting,...they are umm...
Windows is the Best friends,Understand this,rather than bashing a pROUD Windows XP user ....
Microsoft is such a gr8 company,how can u bash a microsoft Windows user here?I read many useful infi from anand,vishal Gupta etc see they are Windows Users and Brainy...


----------



## The Outsider (Jan 28, 2007)

m8 u use whatever but atleast spell it correctly, its linux not linex.


----------



## tech_rockers (Jan 28, 2007)

One question to all linux Users/loveres -
Whis OS Were U All Using While Posting Ur Replays?
__________
What ever u should say about microsoft but remember that it was the microsoft who opend the Doors to computing.


----------



## int86 (Jan 28, 2007)

I also got 10 cds pack and distributed among 9 diffrents friend circles.
five of them are using it . What i use i made five other to use.
And chain may increase.........


----------



## tech_rockers (Jan 28, 2007)

One question to all linux Users/loveres -
Whis OS Were U All Using While Posting Ur Replays?

What ever u should say about microsoft but remember that it was the microsoft who opend the Doors to computing.


----------



## mehulved (Jan 28, 2007)

tech_rockers said:
			
		

> What ever u should say about microsoft but remember that it was the microsoft who opend the Doors to computing.


 I used to think so too, at one time but then the story is different. They entered by monopolitising the market, lock ins and unethical practices.


----------



## mehulved (Jan 28, 2007)

Indyan said:
			
		

> through good business sense


 I'd disagree at this point. As, a commerce student, I have learnt that monopoly is never good, not for customers nither for the market. And today, ethics is one of the most important things in business. That's why CRM suites and coprporate governance is getting such high popularity.


----------



## tech_rockers (Jan 28, 2007)

Thats pt. i agree with 
But my pt. is that What would be the methods leave it 

At least we can now have a easy acess to computers

It is the simmilar case as mobile phones Which Rareley Existid in India  in 2000s  Have now become common Due to the revolution Brought By Relince.


----------



## mehulved (Jan 28, 2007)

It was rather the cheap hardware that Intel could produce, by overturning tables on IBM, and MS backstabbing IBM for Intel, that brought computers to people's desks not MS.


----------



## tech_rockers (Jan 28, 2007)

Just Imagine The Chepest Hardware Withot A good Os


----------



## mehulved (Jan 28, 2007)

tech_rockers said:
			
		

> Just Imagine The Chepest Hardware Withot A good Os


 Apple and BSD were far better in those days. It was *the cheap hardware* that turned the tables.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jan 28, 2007)

well in my Case i asked Canonical for 100 cd's of ubuntu 5.10 long time back so that i cud distribute them at a local tech event in our school , instead they sent 500 , but then too they were all finished in a week .


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 28, 2007)

tech_rockers said:
			
		

> One question to all linux Users/loveres -
> Whis OS Were U All Using While Posting Ur Replays?
> __________
> What ever u should say about microsoft but remember that it was the microsoft who opend the Doors to computing.



Do you really think Linux is so inferior that it can't be used to post this here? I am in fact using OpenSuse 10.2 to post this even though I have Windows MCE 2005. OpenSuse has some roadblocks but its still is as much good (if not better) than Windows.

By the way, you have wrong information, Microsoft didn't bring computing to the masses. It was the hardware companies like IBM which constantly kept trying to find ways to make cheaper and better hardware. If we didn't have the 2.4 GHz processors and 1 GB RAM of today at such dirt prices you probably would have been trying to type this through an MS DOS command line terminal (more likely not).

By the way don't try cheap jokes/tricks to start a flame war against an operating system, I know where you are headed.


----------



## tech_rockers (Jan 28, 2007)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> Do you really think Linux is so inferior that it can't be used to post this here? I am in fact using OpenSuse 10.2 to post this even though I have Windows MCE 2005. OpenSuse has some roadblocks but its still is as much good (if not better) than Windows.
> 
> By the way, you have wrong information, Microsoft didn't bring computing to the masses. It was the hardware companies like IBM which constantly kept trying to find ways to make cheaper and better hardware. If we didn't have the 2.4 GHz processors and 1 GB RAM of today at such dirt prices you probably would have been trying to type this through an MS DOS command line terminal (more likely not).
> 
> By the way don't try cheap jokes/tricks to start a flame war against an operating system, I know where you are headed.


 
*"Do you really think Linux is so inferior that it can't be used to post this here?"*
*When did i say these words i was just asking a simple question that which os  r all using 
if u r using OpenSuse 10.2 it well and good and i got my answer from u*
*it was u who himself think linux as inferior and asked me bla bla..*
*So in terms of software who bringed computing to mass?
-remember it is a question not insult
And please dont give me the ans like this
"do u relly think linux is such inferior that it cannt briing cmpting to mass"*
*And the last 
It was not me to start the flame war against os 
analyse the whole thread u will know who started this*​


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 29, 2007)

what a waste of a thread! u've ordered 200 cds to distribute. fine... u tell us fine. then u tell us that u sold them at 2.10 (jokingly or seriously) now u start asking abt which OS do u use.... where is this thread heading? nowhere!!!!

this thread should be awarded the most irrelevant thread of the year!!!! it runs into 4 pages, started a flame war! got a member banned! man... this is interesting!!

mods plz lock this thread asap!


----------



## jack// ani (Jan 29, 2007)

where is mods...please lock this topic, or it will cover up another 4 pages!!


----------

